# A photo of my stuffs



## KardoPaska (Jul 18, 2014)

Photo of my lights: fenix PD35, Surefire 6P original, fenix LD12, Nitecore SRT3. Watch Hamilton Pilot 46mm. Knife Butterfly minigriptillian with serrated tango. [url]http://i61.tinypic.com/2rr03k3.jpg[/url][ /IMG]

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Tmack (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice setup. Reflections looks great!


----------

